# 2017 Sentra will not play music from phone or USB



## Zenthor (Mar 11, 2021)

I just purchased a 2017 Nissan Sentra and I am unable to play music from my phone or USB flash drive.
The phone hooks up to Bluetooth fine and I can make/receive calls, but when I play music from my phone, it plays through the phone speaker. 
When I plug in a flash drive to the USB port, it always says 'check your device'. I have tried several different flash drive models. If I plug my phone into the USB jack, it says the same thing. 
It appears my phone is compatible, but there seems to be no way to play streaming or anything other than radio/CD. I have ordered an AUX cable, but I fear it will not work either. 
Any ideas?
The phone is Motorola G7 Power.


----------

